# Spiele auf Mac installieren



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 
da ich nun zu den glücklichsten Menschen der Welt gehöre, weil ich gestern ein MacBook Pro 15" bekommen habe möchte ich nun meine wenigen Mac Spiele auf den Rechner ziehen. 
Aber nanu, der nimmt ja die CD nicht, spielt die .exe nicht ab....
Bei Css ging das noch, einfach downloaden, 4gb mit ner DSL 1000er leitung, ist noch zu machen, aber nun soll auch noch L4D2 drauf und das hat 7 gb ;(
und dann gibt es ja noch die Sims 2, die ja eig laufen sollten, die ich ja auch nirgendwo so downloaden kann, aber auch das is "nur" die windows cd...

achso, bootcamp kommt für mich nicht in frage, also, hat wer ne lösung? 

Danke, Frohe Weihnachten

Foin


----------



## Ezio (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du keine Mac Version hast und kein Win installieren willst, kannst du das Spiel eigentlich nur noch neu kaufen bzw von Steam laden


----------



## bingo88 (25. Dezember 2010)

*.exe sind idR keine Mac-Dateien, sondern Windows. Du musst nach dem Mac-Installer ausschau halten, evtl. mal Google zu dem Thema (Name des Spiels + Mac installtation) befragen


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Mac 
Für Mac brauchst du .dmg Dateien 
L4d musst du runterladen und die Sims 2 musst du in der Mac-Edition neu kaufen. Ausnahme sind die Sims 3 weil da die Mac install mit auf der DVD ist. Das selbe gilt für wow und Warcraft 3 sowie diablo 2. Half Life 2 musst du herunterladen.
Das liegt daran weil die Source-Engine Spiele erst dieses Jahr fur Mac rauskamen.
Aber alle hier erwähnten Spiele laufen super auf meinem MacBook pro 13 von 2010


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

ok, also muss ich l4d2 runter laden? 
ok... *******, aber was ist mit sims 2, da hab ich keine mac version, windoof kommt mir hier nicht drauf, kann ich einfach die seriennr. bei steam eingeben und dann ist es nen spiel in meinem steam acc, das ich dann downloaden kann? 
naja, sonst muss halt sims 3 mac her


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn auf der Verpackung ein pc Logo und ein maclogo drauf ist dann ist ein universeller installer auf der DVD aber die Sims 2 gibt es als pc und als Mac-Version das heist du musst dir wohl oder übel die Sims 2 nochmal kaufen  kostet aber nochmal 30€ bei amazon mein Tipp: steig auf   sims 3 um


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. Dezember 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem virtuellem Windows z.B. win XP?


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert doch nicht wegen der mangelnden grafikleistung
Aber mit bootcamp hab ich gute Erfahrung gemacht aber es ist halt eine windoof Installation direkt neben MacOsX ...


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

das soll es auf keinen fall sein, da ist das kaufen von sims 3 auch deutlich billiger, ne win7 lizenz kostet wieder 100€ und ich will kein windoof auf meinem macbook...
da muss ich wohl verzichten oder sims 3 kaufen...


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Oder du holst dir die Mac Version von Sims 2 ^^


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

aber das wäre doch dumm 2x das selbe spiel kaufen  
ich werde mir aber vorher erstmal andere spiele für mac kaufen, evtl guitar hero, und ich denk ich werd auch COD 4 kaufen, aber eig will ich mit dem mac nicht so viel spielen, dafür ist er einfach zu teuer....


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

^^ jaja der Mac als arbeitstier ^^ ich nutze ihn gern als spielemaschiene und habe noch keine Einschränkungen gehabt. 
Ich habe mir Alice mcgee geholt für Mac Aber ich Krieg den sche*** einfach nicht zum Laufen -.-" Support reagiert Auch nicht und Patch helfen auch nicht 
Kann mir da evtl jmd helfen ^^


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

klar als arbeitstier, über 1700€ für nen gerät zum spielen, auf dem die wenigsten spiele laufen wäre ja auch schwachsinn...
kann mir evtl noch wer ne gute maus empfehlen, würd eig gern die magic mouse kaufen, aber die ist sehr teuer, was nutzt ihr? 
kann ich auch andere funkmäuse direkt mit dem Bluetooth vom Mac verbinden? oder nur die magic mouse? Weil ich will kein USB für die maus verschwenden, wenn es nicht geht wird es halt doch die magic mouse...
was gibt es denn noch für gute mac spiele?


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Also mit Bluetooth musst du vorsichtig sein da nicht jede Maus unterstützt wird 
Musst beim hersteller schauen ob dieser MacOsX unterstützt. 
Ich habe von meinem Vater eine Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook 5000 ausprobiert (ich weis nicht genau wie die heist ) und die läuft 
Aber so hab ich Probleme mit mäusen am Mac da mir die mal zu schnell, mal zu langsam sind (zb G5 und G9 die laufen zwar aber mal zu schnell mal zu langsam^^)


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

dann werd ich wohl doch zur maic mouse greifen, oder hat wer ne bessere idee? 
ich will auf alle fälle ne funk maus, die kein usb anschluss wegnimmt...


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Die Magic Mouse ist aber nicht zum spielen geeignet


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

was heißt nicht geeignet, nicht dafür gedacht, funktionieren tut es mit sicherheit auch, ich kann ja auch mit dem touchpad spielen und wenn ich mit dem touchpad scrolle wechselt er die waffen...


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja aber mit einer geschwindigkeit ^^


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

mehr als eine geschwindigkeit brauch ich auch nicht und die geschwindigkeit kann man umstellen... 
was gibt es denn noch für mäuse die das bluetooth im laptop unterstützen, also das ich kein bluetooth stick brauch...?


----------



## Eraydone (25. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Bluetooth an Board dann ist es egal aber 95% der mäuse mit Stick sind keine Bluetooth Mäuse!


----------



## foin (25. Dezember 2010)

ohh ok, gut zu wissen, ich dachte das wäre bluetooth... 
ich google das jetzt einfach mal ^^


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

Nen mac und dann gleich nach spielen fragen , dazu moch in 15" ist mmn verschwendetes geld. der 15" ist von P/L her eh nicht gut


----------



## foin (26. Dezember 2010)

ich hab ihn nicht ausgesucht, ich hab ihn geschenkt bekommen  und ich bin sehr glücklich damit ;D

na klar nach spielen frage, programme bekomme ich ja erst nächste woche von nem bekannten ^^


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

foin schrieb:


> ich hab ihn nicht ausgesucht, ich hab ihn geschenkt bekommen  und ich bin sehr glücklich damit ;D
> 
> na klar nach spielen frage, programme bekomme ich ja erst nächste woche von nem bekannten ^^



hoffentlich mit einer gültigen lizenz  hat das macbook dann wenigstens schon ne SSD drin ? wenn nicht weist du was du noch nachrüsten musst  damit steigt mmn die gefühlte arbeitsgeschwindigkeit enorm


----------



## foin (26. Dezember 2010)

ne, ssd ist noch keine drin, ja die geühlte geschwindigkeit steigt wirklich, aber ich finde es eig schnell genug... ich warte mit der ssd, bis die billiger werden...
ja, die lizenz der programme ist gültig, sind von ner uni...

kannst du mir evtl ne gute maus empfehlen, die ich mit der bluetooth technik im macbook verbinden kann? 
Weil ich brauch noch ne maus, sonst kauf ich die magic mouse...


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

naja die uni lizenzen sind aber normal nicht für dritte, oder bist du selbst an der uni? nen 15" macbook und dann jammern das die ssd teuer sind . gerade bei notebooks würde ich bewegte teile sprich normale festplatten vermeiden


----------



## foin (26. Dezember 2010)

nein, ich bin nur normaler schüler in der 9. Klasse ^^
aber mein bekannter ist auch kein Student, sonder Professor und ich denke, das er da zugriff auf die dinge hat ^^
wie gesagt, ich hab das 15" nicht gezahlt... naja, ssd muss nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## p00nage (26. Dezember 2010)

foin schrieb:


> nein, ich bin nur normaler schüler in der 9. Klasse ^^
> aber mein bekannter ist auch kein Student, sonder Professor und ich denke, das er da zugriff auf die dinge hat ^^
> wie gesagt, ich hab das 15" nicht gezahlt... naja, ssd muss nicht unbedingt sein...



auch wenn er prof ist darf er es normal nicht an 3. weiter geben. bei uns muss man eingeschrieben sein, was j auch verständlich ist. alles andere ist mmn illegal. hättest dir dann lieber des 13"+ ssd wünschen sollen


----------



## foin (26. Dezember 2010)

ich bin auf die ssd nicht angewiesen und es ist ja nur die gefühlte leistung! die wahre leistung ist beim 15" höher!
ich weiß nicht wie das mit den programmen hier läuft, er meint nur, das sei kein Problem...
ob es nun direkt illegal oder legal ist weiß ich nicht... ich denke das ist in der nähe einer grauzone, da es ja für "studienzwecke" genutzt wird und die uni mich "fördert"  so könnte man es erklären 

welche Maus soll ich denn nun kaufen, magic mouse?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Razer DeathAdder for Mac am MBP 15 Inch und würde dir definitiv raten, den USB-Port zu opfern.


----------



## foin (27. Dezember 2010)

ich will eig was kabelloses, das kein usb port braucht, denn der ist kostbar, es gibt ja nur 2  wenn ich da noch nen drucker anschließen muss, falls das mit dem eprint vom HP officejet 4500 desktop nicht klappt (den gabs für 10€ dazu ^^) 
dann sind die alle voll und dann hab ich kein mehr für nen usb stick, nen hub ist mir zu unmobil...
ich will die eig nicht so nutzen, soll alles mobil sein...


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (27. Dezember 2010)

Du solltest selber wissen, dass eine kabellose Maus keine Alternative für Gamer ist, solange sie nicht als solche ausgezeichnet ist. Da kenne ich nur zwei, die Razer und die Logitech, welche beide mit einem eigenen Sender = Ein USB-Port weniger.
Bluetooth ist schlicht nicht dazu geeignet, eine Maus mit niedrigen Latenzen zu versorgen.

Ich hab an meinem MBP im Schnitt 5 Geräte: USB-Headset, iPhone dauerhaft, Wacom Intuos, Maus, Festplatte/USB-Stick. Da muss halt abgewechselt werden, da ein USB-Hub für mich von der Leistung her nicht in Frage kommt. Wenn du es richtig machen willst, gehst du den Umsteck-Preis ein. Wenn nicht, solltest du einfach irgendeine Maus nehmen, merken dass es keine Alternative zur Kabelmaus ist, und wieder eine Kabelmaus kaufen 
Ich meins ja nur gut und will dich vor dem Fehler bewahren, ich bleib bei meiner Razer


----------



## foin (27. Dezember 2010)

so, hab mir ne magic mouse gekauft und komme sehr gut damit zurecht! 
mal sehen, ob das auch so bleibt, nicht vergessen, der mac ist nur mein 2. pc und nicht mein gaming pc, zum spielen nehm ich eine mx518...


----------



## Eraydone (12. Januar 2011)

Kommst du mit der MagicMouse in Spielen zurecht?


----------



## foin (13. Januar 2011)

naja, es kommt drauf an, an sich ja, aber es ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig und das waffe wechseln durch scrollen ist mehr ne glückssache, weil man immer mehrere waffen überspringt  
liegt nicht perekt in der hand, aber es geht, ist ja auch nur für mal zwischendurch...

kennt sich wer mit den adaptern aus? 
ist es nötig die displayport adapter von apple zu kaufen, weil 30€ oO


----------



## Eraydone (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich kenn keinen anderen aber ich habe "blos" den displayport-VGA-Adapter 
Aber die sind so robust... Man die halten wirklich viel aus(kein sarkasmus) ich brauche den für die Berufsschule und hatte bisher keine probleme


----------



## foin (13. Januar 2011)

ich brauch auch den VGA adapter, damit ich den laptop an die beamer in der schule schließen kann...
wenn man mal bei amazon schaut findet man viele, auch für 10€, bei ebay sogar für 1€ aber ich glaub das ist dann qualitativ nicht mehr hochwertig denke ich... naja, ich werde wohl den von apple kaufen, oder von mama kaufen lassen, mit der apple remote verbedienung zusammen, weil damit kann man die iwork Präsentationen vernsteuern und für 20€ ist die noch nichtmal wirklich überteuert....


----------



## Eraydone (13. Januar 2011)

STOPP! Mit der Apple remote kannst du keine prastentationen leiten! Hab das selber gewollt aber in genügend Foren gelesen dass das Net funzt. Es gibt ein App. Fur das iPhone mildem du Keynote über WLAN steuern kannst. Mit der Apple Remote kannste blos iTunes steuern! Spar dir das Geld  die Idee mit Mutti ist richtig gut  wieso ist die mir nicht eigefallen xD


----------



## Eraydone (13. Januar 2011)

es steht sogar auf der Apple Homepage Apple Remote - Apple Store (Deutschland)
und auch hier:
Front Row ? Wikipedia
ich habe nur einen Beitrag gefunden dass es mit einem Zusatzprogramm mit dem MacOffice 2008 (von Micordoof) funktioniert


----------



## foin (14. Januar 2011)

es funkt bei microsoft eig nicht, bei iwork (welches ich verwende aber schon) 
man siehe hier: Kann ich damit auch Präsentationen steuern? - Apple Store (Deutschland) 
und wenn es nicht geht, die bedienung will ich trotzdem


----------



## Eraydone (14. Januar 2011)

Cool hab ich noch gar nicht gewusst ^^ hm wenn es funktioniert schreib es mir! Dann hol ich mir sie auch


----------



## foin (14. Januar 2011)

ich werde mir das auf jeden fall holen, für apple verhältnisse sind 20€ ja Schnäppchen, das sind 10€ weniger als der adapter und ich denke in der remote steckt mehr technik... bzw ich finde die sinnvoller


----------



## Eraydone (17. Januar 2011)

Und hat es funktioniert mit der Apple Remote? Oder war Mutti noch nicht die Fernbedienung kaufen


----------



## foin (17. Januar 2011)

ich wollte sie kaufen, war im MM, habe den adapter gekauft, und dann ... 
sie hatten keine apple remote  
aber mama will morgen evtl in die stadt fahren, da is auch nen apple laden und ich sag ihr, dass sie die mitbringen soll ^^


----------



## Eraydone (17. Januar 2011)

^^ jaja Mutti ist die beste 
Der Adapter ist etwas gewöhnungsbedurftig ^^ (von der gröse her ^^)


----------

